# Giro G9 helmet



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Just got one for an early x-mas gift from my GF. Was a really nice surprise. Very comfy helmet. I looked around a bit online, it says it's compatible with Giro's tune ups, but for the life of me I can't figure out how I would go about installing the speakers? It also says the ear pads are removable (I assume that's how speakers are installed) but I can't figure out how to get them off? Can I use other speakers or just theirs?


----------



## dodgemaniac (Nov 20, 2010)

im not sure if your giro is like my smith but in mine there is a small zipper that runs along the bottom of one earpad, around the back padding, to the other earpad. 

you may have to look to see how much room there is for speakers but for mine i bought a pear of over the ear headphones , that are individual to each side, off amazon for $6 and was able to insert them with little modification and it works great.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks man. I just figured it out. The ear pads snap out, just have to tug on 'em a bit. Once you pull the pads off there is a Velcro closure at the top of them, and has a little pocket for the speakers. Looks like I could stick about anything in there.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Don't bother with the Tune Ups. I have the G9 Audio that comes with them built in and after a couple of days I just took them off. Sound quality blows.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

No shit!! That sucks. Are the ones that come with the g9 audio by skullcandy? I thought the SC stuff was spose to be pretty good? Any recommendations for something that works better?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Sound quality was whatever, but I found the Tuneups earpads to be pretty uncomfortable. I used to have a Giro helmet. Now I have a Bern and just use regular earbuds underneath. Not necessarily ideal, but it works alright.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Triple8 are you saying that they were uncomfortable with the speakers in the ear pads? I find mine to be very comfy w/o them in there. I tried mine with my ear buds, and....well no, smashed 'em into my ear. Are there any safety concerns with the speakers in the ear pads?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I actually think they're safer. With the earpad speakers if you keep the volume reasonable you can still hear things around you pretty well. Earbuds and cans are designed to reduce or eliminate surrounding noise. I won't ride with them for that reason. I like being able to hear what's going on around me


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

I currently have a g9 with tune ups right now. Very comfortable helmet. I'm satisfied with sound quality, I'm not blasting the my music all the times anyways. 1. for safety and 2, I board with friends and friends talk to each other. I will turn the music up if i'm boarding alone but thats rare.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

JeffreyCH said:


> Triple8 are you saying that they were uncomfortable with the speakers in the ear pads? I find mine to be very comfy w/o them in there. I tried mine with my ear buds, and....well no, smashed 'em into my ear. Are there any safety concerns with the speakers in the ear pads?


Yeah, I could feel the speakers in the earpads. Comfort is pretty subjective though.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Well I guess I'll come up with something for audio. I will say this though, the g9 is very very comfortable. Wore it all day today, in very windy cold conditions and my head stayed warm. In fact when we were getting ready to leave I was pulling out of the parking lot and my buddy was looking at me kinda weird....then I saw in the rearveiw that I didn't take my helmet off :laugh:


----------

